# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Fathima(A girl From the other side)

## maldivian

The story i am about to write is all tru.These incidents Happend on a island.you May belive me or you may not belive me..

Fathima...

I may be crazy like some of my friends say. But the truth is what ever I told them was the truth. I never imagined any word of it, but I did not tell them or any body else one part of the story, if I have told them, they would have sealed me with the word crazy for the rest of my life. My story does not start like most other stories and this is no story I made up, it is real it starts from the start of my journey to Faraway Island   from male(Capital City of Maldives) .

Year 1989, Eid holidays and I was getting ready for the long journey ahead. During that time there were no air flights available to go to islands. So it was the only option boat. I was always weak to sea, rough or calm. It takes three days on the sea to reach that island. I was so worried that I havent taken such a long trip before. We left from male at midnight. All went well for Six hours, Next morning or afternoon I dont remember, I woke up from the falling drops of rain to my face. The sky was covered with dark clouds; you could hear thunder, Ladies and children crying. I looked around all I could see was upset faces, but I got the attention of one scrupulous face. A girl in her teens, sitting closer to me. I asked her if she needs any help, she said just a companion until this journey ends. Later I came to know, her name was Fathun...
I told her it was alright with me that she could sit next to me if she wants to. We started talking, then out of nowhere  she asked do you believe in spiritual things, I said why do you ask that, she said just tell me do you believe or not, all this time she was staring at some thing which  was behind me, I said I do not believe in this stuff .then she said do as I say dont shout but just turn round and you will believe in spiritual things. What I saw next will stay with me for the rest of my life. What I saw was not imaginable I saw a palm tree growing and young coconuts coming out of it, this all happened in a few minutes in the middle of the sea. It was so fearful that I fainted...

Will continue tomorrow ..Sorry for grammer and spelling mistakes...

----------


## Endurer

Thanks madivian, I'm looking forward to part 2.

----------


## maldivian

> Thanks madivian, I'm looking forward to part 2.



will update soon...

----------


## maldivian

When I woke up it was morning and every thing was back to normal. But the girl was not there. I searched for the girl but I did not see her. Any how we reached the island that same day.

  My holiday was going fine until I saw the girl after Two days from that island. I asked some friends if  her name was fathima and  if they new this girl and they said she is from that island, then I said if she went to male recently, but the answer was no she has been on the island for at least six months. I was very worried that I have met this girl on the boat and I have talked to her. I told this to the head person of the house I was staying. He said not to worry. And he wrote something on a plate and informed me that I should drink that after the evening prayers. This is something they do to keep the  sprits away. I did as he told me. The next day I went to see this girl because I needed to talk to her I needed to tell her everything, I knew she will not believe me, but I was wrong she did believe me 
but she said it may be some one else.that i saw on the boat.
At that time I was very young at age, so was my brother and our friend. We were always in to something, one late night we were sitting out side our house and I heard some people walking and reading Al Quraan and thakbeer (common thing in Maldives, religious words, verses).Then I came to know that it was a religious ritual, as they say that recently some body died while performing Voodoo, and while performing it he made a mistake and the sprit had killed him and his sprit is roaming around the island.  
It is said here in the Maldives if some body dies like that, those peoples sprit will roam inside the island harming people. For that reason they are performing the religious ritual to stop the spirits.I did not belive that at that time.
After the group had passed me, i saw fathima  behind this group,she was looking sad,i dont know how but i had an unknon desire to follow this beauty from the island...

will continue soon...

----------


## *Fatima*

> The story i am about to write is all tru.These incidents Happend on a island.you May belive me or you may not belive me..
> 
> Fathima...
> 
> I may be crazy like some of my friends say. But the truth is what ever I told them was the truth. I never imagined any word of it, but I did not tell them or any body else one part of the story, if I have told them, they would have sealed me with the word crazy for the rest of my life. My story does not start like most other stories and this is no story I made up, it is real it starts from the start of my journey to Faraway Island   from male(Capital City of Maldives) .
> 
> Year 1989, Eid holidays and I was getting ready for the long journey ahead. During that time there were no air flights available to go to islands. So it was the only option boat. I was always weak to sea, rough or calm. It takes three days on the sea to reach that island. I was so worried that I havent taken such a long trip before. We left from male at midnight. All went well for Six hours, Next morning or afternoon I dont remember, I woke up from the falling drops of rain to my face. The sky was covered with dark clouds; you could hear thunder, Ladies and children crying. I looked around all I could see was upset faces, but I got the attention of one scrupulous face. A girl in her teens, sitting closer to me. I asked her if she needs any help, she said just a companion until this journey ends. Later I came to know, her name was Fathun...
> I told her it was alright with me that she could sit next to me if she wants to. We started talking, then out of nowhere  she asked do you believe in spiritual things, I said why do you ask that, she said just tell me do you believe or not, all this time she was staring at some thing which  was behind me, I said I do not believe in this stuff .then she said do as I say dont shout but just turn round and you will believe in spiritual things. What I saw next will stay with me for the rest of my life. What I saw was not imaginable I saw a palm tree growing and young coconuts coming out of it, this all happened in a few minutes in the middle of the sea. It was so fearful that I fainted...
> 
> Will continue tomorrow ..Sorry for grammer and spelling mistakes...


kya  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  mera hi naam mila tha app ko :evil:  :blee;

----------


## maldivian

> Originally Posted by maldivian @ Wed Mar 15, 2006 8:28 pm
> 
> The story i am about to write is all tru.These incidents Happend on a island.you May belive me or you may not belive me..
> 
> Fathima...
> 
> I may be crazy like some of my friends say. But the truth is what ever I told them was the truth. I never imagined any word of it, but I did not tell them or any body else one part of the story, if I have told them, they would have sealed me with the word crazy for the rest of my life. My story does not start like most other stories and this is no story I made up, it is real it starts from the start of my journey to Faraway Island   from male(Capital City of Maldives) .
> 
> Year 1989, Eid holidays and I was getting ready for the long journey ahead. During that time there were no air flights available to go to islands. So it was the only option boat. I was always weak to sea, rough or calm. It takes three days on the sea to reach that island. I was so worried that I havent taken such a long trip before. We left from male at midnight. All went well for Six hours, Next morning or afternoon I dont remember, I woke up from the falling drops of rain to my face. The sky was covered with dark clouds; you could hear thunder, Ladies and children crying. I looked around all I could see was upset faces, but I got the attention of one scrupulous face. A girl in her teens, sitting closer to me. I asked her if she needs any help, she said just a companion until this journey ends. Later I came to know, her name was Fathun...
> ...


hi fatima sorry but i dont understand what you have said but i know one thing you said something about name ,may be because its the same name.but the girl whome i met is fathimath..
sorry cheers..
i know very little bit of your language...
here is some flowers for u  :givefl;

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Mar 16, 2006 2:09 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by maldivian @ Wed Mar 15, 2006 8:28 pm
> 
> ...


thanx but is that story true or...

----------


## maldivian

all the incidenst in this stroy is true and all it happened during a trip to a island...

----------


## maldivian

As it was  Eid holidays, there were lots of festivals, sports, maldivian boduberu, thaara, stick dance, bandiyaa(all maldivian music and dance events for men and women)then there is for the young people Maali dance(sprit dance which is a belief from our for fathers time).I was one of the maalis who were performing the maali dance, I was there running after some people scaring them when I saw the  (Fathima),she asked me why are you joking other sprits. Then I said why do you say that, she was silent. Then she walked away. By this time I was curious about  her, so I went after her but she was nowhere to be seen. The next day I met her and asked her about the previous nights event, it seems she does not remember any of it and she said she never went to see the festival .I was already falling for her so I asked if she was interested in me, she said she will think about it and she will meet me at evening some time and give an answer to me .she met me Early in the evening and said she is intrested in me talked about a lot and stayed up till eraly morning till two.. . Next evening  we met at the same place on the beach it was cloudy and you could see lightnig from far. we talked we kissed and as it started to rain we left to our home. but as i left her at home and walked to my home after i had passed some roads she came up to me and said lets go for a walk ,i said we have been and as you have wanted to sleep why now you want to go?so many questions came to mebut she said she dont feel sleepy and she want to go to the beach, we went again and satyed there ,but i knew there was something different about her but i did not know what it was so i did not ask her.we started kissing and one thing lead to another and end up having sex.after that we never spoke and i took her home and went sleep.next morning she came we had breakfast and i told her it was best sex for me so far,and she said what are you talking about we only kissed  But I did not care for that as I thought she wanted to hide it . So every  night we meet some times early and late . in the bush behind our house. As my holiday came to an end. One day we decided to go for a swim on the north side of the island, which is about half an hour from our house. There were three of us me, Fathimath and Ali my friend from male. We left our house at afternoon three and after five minutes Fathima said she needs to go for a toilet. So she walked few feets away from us and went inside the bush .three of us were talking during this time because she said she is afraid. But after some time we did not hear any sound from where fathima went,.......................

----------


## Endurer

interesting one, keep us updated.

----------


## *Fatima*

> As it was  Eid holidays, there were lots of festivals, sports, maldivian boduberu, thaara, stick dance, bandiyaa(all maldivian music and dance events for men and women)then there is for the young people Maali dance(sprit dance which is a belief from our for fathers time).I was one of the maalis who were performing the maali dance, I was there running after some people scaring them when I saw the  (Fathima),she asked me why are you joking other sprits. Then I said why do you say that, she was silent. Then she walked away. By this time I was curious about  her, so I went after her but she was nowhere to be seen. The next day I met her and asked her about the previous nights event, it seems she does not remember any of it and she said she never went to see the festival .I was already falling for her so I asked if she was interested in me, she said she will think about it and she will meet me at evening some time and give an answer to me .she met me Early in the evening and said she is intrested in me talked about a lot and stayed up till eraly morning till two.. . Next evening  we met at the same place on the beach it was cloudy and you could see lightnig from far. we talked we kissed and as it started to rain we left to our home. but as i left her at home and walked to my home after i had passed some roads she came up to me and said lets go for a walk ,i said we have been and as you have wanted to sleep why now you want to go?so many questions came to mebut she said she dont feel sleepy and she want to go to the beach, we went again and satyed there ,but i knew there was something different about her but i did not know what it was so i did not ask her.we started kissing and one thing lead to another and end up having sex.after that we never spoke and i took her home and went sleep.next morning she came we had breakfast and i told her it was best sex for me so far,and she said what are you talking about we only kissed  But I did not care for that as I thought she wanted to hide it . So every  night we meet some times early and late . in the bush behind our house. As my holiday came to an end. One day we decided to go for a swim on the north side of the island, which is about half an hour from our house. There were three of us me, Fathimath and Ali my friend from male. We left our house at afternoon three and after five minutes Fathima said she needs to go for a toilet. So she walked few feets away from us and went inside the bush .three of us were talking during this time because she said she is afraid. But after some time we did not hear any sound from where fathima went,.......................


sorri that gal is not me im not lyk her to go anywhere wid strange guy digasting (wid my respect to u)

----------


## maldivian

WILL UPDATE SOON..THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT

----------


## *Fatima*

ur welcome

----------


## maldivian

so we went to see if she was fine. but she was not to be seen, we called her name, but there were no reply, then we looked for her some time and turn round to go back to our house, we knew we were not far from our house but after one hour we did not come out of the jungle. then we came to a stop  there were a large mud pit in front of us there was a big tree fallen across the pit, there were no roads to pass, all trees around the pit were pine trees. There were two roads one where we came and one on the other side. If we want to cross we have to crawl on the big tree. so we crawled and crossed the pit the we took the other road, we walked and walked then when we stopped to rest the pit was in front of us again no matter what road we take the pit is there when we stop, by this time we knew something is wrong and it was getting dark and we must get out of here before darkness falls, we had only one option that is to go through the pine trees until it ends. So we started walking through the pine trees, after about sometime I heard the sound of the waves, then we knew we were close to sea, we started running towards the sound. By this time we were bleeding from the cuts of the pines. Then out of nowhere we hit our feets on the sea and all pine trees disappeared it was like a screen was taken from our faces. We were in the sea up to our knees, by that time we could hear the evening prayers calling from the mosque. We walked in the sea until we came to the end of the main road; from there onwards we came to our house

----------


## *Fatima*

it seems to me story of film hindi

----------


## maldivian

sorry dear its no hindhi movie and its a damn true story...

----------


## *Fatima*

i don think its true

----------


## maldivian

well you may think what you want ..as i started i said its hard to belive.there are things i dont belive either..

----------


## *Fatima*

sorry , i dont belive  ...but i lyk reading stories

----------


## maldivian

*i say again its difficult to belive but here comes the end to the story..*


when we came my brother and some island people were getting ready to go in the jungle to find us. We told them what had happened. then they performed fanditha(very common in Maldives)to save us from the sprits. Later that night while getting ready to sleep we were talking about it, when sand started to come from the wind hole on top of outside wall. It was like some body throwing sand form a big bag. Then I jumped out side from the window, but no body was there, and the out side tube light was blown but I could see Fathun from the very end of the road looking at me. So the next day I asked Fathun what she was doing in the middle of the night alone and where she went after going to the toilet. She said after going to toilet she called us but nobody answered so she came back to the house and that night she has slept very early. By this time I was suspicious that there is something wrong. So I said to Fathun that it was over between us and we can only be friends. Any way it was the end of my holiday. My journey back from the island was the most fantastic journey I ever had it took about seven days we came with a big sail boat, they did not use the engines just the sail. When we travel in the Maldives like that the boats will stop at night time to nearby island, to take food and water etc.  
After the end of my holiday I never saw Fathun except for once from male, she was the same Fathun I knew from the boat and the island.

To this day on what I dont know is who is the real Fathun ,all I know is I still have a place in my heart for one of them. I am still afraid sometimes when it is dark because when darkness falls Fathun might come to me. I know she wont hurt me. But I dont know who it is Fathun or ..?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

_Hey , your age now is 28 and if all this happened in 1989, were you only 11 yrs old when all this happened to you?How is that possible, yaar? That means it is not a true story.._

----------


## mytonse

Page roler...
u r Dan Brown friend!!

He kept the same suspense up all the time

----------

